# Working at Inovalon?



## Mtee (Oct 18, 2016)

I've seen Inovalon post jobs for CPCs and CPC-As somewhat frequently in the Employment forums and I'm curious to hear what it's like to work for them. 
If you have worked for them what was your position, how long were you in that role, and what are your thoughts on the experience?

Thank you!


----------



## tmonroeca@gmail.com (Oct 19, 2016)

I was doing some research myself.... the reviews from most employees don't sound great.
http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Inovalon/reviews


----------



## pookergirl (Oct 21, 2016)

*Original post for Inovalon was from 2015*

Every time a job seeker posts on the original thread (not realizing it was posted in 2015), it pushes the post up to the top again which makes it look like it was just posted.


----------



## noel49 (Nov 2, 2016)

*I worked at Inovalon*

Hello,

I worked for Inovalon for 8 months.  I did remote at home and went to sites to do coding as well as scanning. I was hired in January of this year and let go in early August.  Thousands of employees were let go due to not enough work.  The experience I had was good considering I had no experience.  Training was good and the pay was good @ $21.00 an hour.  I was told they need to do some revamping and they'll be back.  How true that is I don't know.  Hope this helps!!


Noel CPC-A


----------



## Mtee (Nov 15, 2016)

noel49 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I worked for Inovalon for 8 months.  I did remote at home and went to sites to do coding as well as scanning. I was hired in January of this year and let go in early August.  Thousands of employees were let go due to not enough work.  The experience I had was good considering I had no experience.  Training was good and the pay was good @ $21.00 an hour.  I was told they need to do some revamping and they'll be back.  How true that is I don't know.  Hope this helps!!
> 
> ...



Did you work on site or remotely?


----------

